# Totodile vs. Keldeo



## TruetoCheese (Sep 21, 2015)

[size=+2]*Totodile vs Keldeo*[/size]



> *Format:* 3v3 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*Totodile's active squad*

 *Sobek* the male Croconaw <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sekhmet* the female Luxio <Intimidate> @ Shuca Berry
 *Camazotz* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Jaws* the female Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Lucky Egg
 *Wrath* the female Zweilous <Hustle> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ceres* the female Deerling (Autumn Form) <Chlorophyll> @ Eviolite
 *Poe* the female Pancham <Iron Fist> @ Muscle Band
 *Applejack* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Silk Scarf
 *Clarifying Fire Vanishment* the male Chikorita <Leaf Guard> @ Lucky Egg
 *Azula* the female Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Absorb Bulb


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Sonya* the female Pikachu <Static> @ Thunder Stone
 *Viola, Disciple of Lirrin* the female Happiny <Serene Grace> @ Oval Stone
 *>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<* the female Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Weakness Policy
 *M. H. Milky Way of Boo Foo Woo* the male Castform <Forecast> @ Wise Glasses
 *Float* the genderless Unown (!) <Levitate> @ Choice Specs
 *Taylor* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Shell Bell
 *Super Smile Mommy* the female Kangaskhan <Scrappy> @ Expert Belt
 *Lily* the female Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kaley* the female Charmander <Solar Power> @ Lucky Egg
 *Dias, Disciple of Myrreth* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg



I await your PMs, after which I'll determine the command order.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 21, 2015)

And now I shall reveal our intrepid hikers!



Spoiler: Keldeo's Mountaineer:



 *Dias, Disciple of Myrreth* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg





Spoiler: Totodile's Alpinist



 *Applejack* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Silk Scarf



-Keldeo places the first hook thing that mountain climbers use.
-you know with the hole that you grab with the hand or the foot
-and then you climb
-Ahem.

-Totodile responds with the second hookshoefoot

-We attempt to scale mother nature's large, pointed palps.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 23, 2015)

Their Adaptability + Silk Scarf is pretty dangerous but I don't think we can do very much against it while commanding first, so just *Dazzling Gleam* for all three actions. Make sure to wait until she moves before you act, even if it means you both lose the whole action waiting. If she raises her stats (including Reflect and Focus Energy, but not including Double Team - use Dazzling Gleam in that case), lowers yours, inflicts a status on you (including Attract and Yawn), or makes a substitute, and you haven't already used Encore, *Encore* it. If they're Protecting, Detecting, otherwise unhittable, or Biding, or you can't hit with Dazzling Gleam for whatever reason, go for *Magic Room*, *Calm Mind*, *Reflect*.

*Dazzling Gleam / Encore / Magic Room ~ Dazzling Gleam / Encore / Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam / Encore / Reflect*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 23, 2015)

It sure is nice of him to let us go first. Give him some Headbutts, and hope for hax.

*Headbutt x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 23, 2015)

Very few of Asber’s residents knew of the gratuitous mountains that fringed their borders. It is an increasingly alarming truth that one can tell if an Asberian has heard of a place by the local debris. Two trainers sat, dressed in mountain gear too large for them to wear, looking at each other’s poorly ordered tools. The mountain sat with a stony expression, its massive face elevated into the clouds far above. The whistle of a stream escaped its crying glacial peak, running down and through outcroppings of hardy trees. Keldeo sighed at the toughened vegetation, with roots so gnarled they looked like legs trapped in the crag. Totodile noted that it looked like someone had flipped over a migrating herd of treefolk. Keldeo did not laugh, because they were being outclimbed by trees.

One other alarming truth is that Asberians often take any offense and turn it into a pretense for battling. This is also true of the offense is not even offensive in the slightest. Though that is subjective, and that’s what Totodile said in court for causing calamitous environmental damage, but that was after the battle. Right now, Totodile felt slighted by Keldeo brushing off her humorous comment. And Applejack the Eevee was soon staring down a white dress with green hair clipped into a dome by two red horns.

*Round One*

*Totodile*
Ooo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _“it’s happening again”_
* Headbutt x3
*

*Keldeo*
Ooo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _“was it your trainer this time?”_
* Dazzling Gleam / Encore / Magic Room ~ Dazzling Gleam / Encore / Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam / Encore / Reflect
*​
Applejack sighed and nodded at his compatriot, opponent and fellow mon. It was her trainer this time. Dias shrugged, and Applejack attempted to do the same but realized shoulders take practice and decided to nod again. She brought her head down, a sorrow-filled gaze affixed on Dias, and charged forward.

They both closed their eyes right before the impact, Applejack didn’t need to see where to go and Dias need to see what was coming. And so a stoppable force came into contact with a movable object, and the base of Applejack’s cranium thumped into Dias’ much softer head. His hair fanned out across her head and he wobbled back and forth before toppling over in a crumpled heap. Applejack flicked an ear down. Was it over?

Dias noted the lovely clear sky. Almost as vacant as his head now. He could see a lot better without all this hair in the way.

Keldeo’s jaw was almost grounded. She had forgotten to pray to Myrreth this morning. And the morning before that. And maybe…a few other times. Oh dear.



*Totodile*
Ooo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 92% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _“oh crap”_
* Headbutt ~ Headbutt ~ Headbutt
*

*Keldeo*
Ooo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 64% | Energy: 97%
Condition: +1 Accuracy
_“._.”_
* ow ~ oww ~ Dowzzling Gleam
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Headbutt: Effect Chance (4/100, _FLINCH_)

A2:
Headbutt: Effect Chance (14/100, _FLINCH_)

A3:
Headbutt: Effect Chance (11/100, _FLINCH_)

Arena Boost: 
 Applejack (87/100, NO BOOST)
 Dias (4/100, 7/7, _ACCURACY BOOST_)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Applejack’s Health:
100 - 8 (Dazzling Gleam) = 92%

Applejack’s Energy:
100 – 4 * 3 (Headbutt) = 88%

Dias’ Health:
100 – 12 * 3 (Headbutt) = 64%

Dias’ Energy:
100 - 3 (Dazzling Gleam) = 97%



*Notes:*
-I am speechless.
-As per flinchax being crazy, by the third Headbutt Dias would have been battered enough that another full flinch would be hard pressed to occur. So as per Eifie's advice I've let her use Dazzling Gleam but lowered it's base power. Note the description has not been changed to reflect this, but it happened. Note that future headbutts will not be as effective.

-Totodile commands next…


----------



## Totodile (Sep 24, 2015)

wow

(also I think Dias is a guy?)

I know pushing our luck is a bad idea, AJ, but darn it if we won't do it anyway! Give him some more Headbutts, because it's fun. If he has a Reflect up, or if Headbutt is Disabled, use Hyper Voice instead - but if he has a Reflect _and_ a Light Screen up, just go with Headbutt.

*Headbutt/Hyper Voice x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 24, 2015)

Alright, changes have been made regarding the triple super flinch of extreme death. They're in the ref notes but basically Flinches against Dias won't be as effective anymore, so Totodile you can recommand if you don't want to Headstrike all the way.


----------



## Totodile (Sep 24, 2015)

Hmm, okay. Let's switch it up with Secret Power instead, If he has a Reflect up, or if Secret Power is Disabled, use Hyper Voice instead - but if he has a Reflect and a Light Screen up, just go with Secret Power. If he tries to status you or use Trick, Protect against it.

*Secret Power/Hyper Voice/Protect x3*


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 24, 2015)

Okay, let's just go for *Hypnosis* until it works. If you still have any actions left, *Dream Eater* for health while she's asleep and *Psychic* if/once she wakes up.

*Hypnosis ~ Hypnosis / Dream Eater ~ Hypnosis / Dream Eater / Psychic*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 25, 2015)

*Round Two*

*Totodile*
Ooo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 92% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _“oh crap”_
* Secret Power/Hyper Voice/Protect x3
*

*Keldeo*
Ooo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 64% | Energy: 97%
Condition: +1 Accuracy
_“._.”_
* Hypnosis ~ Hypnosis / Dream Eater ~ Hypnosis / Dream Eater / Psychic
*​
Given clarity by the twisted fortune of flinching, Dias stood up and observed his newfound environment. A cracked boulder, looking much rougher than the sand stuck across his hand, straddled the mountainside to his back, an Eevee, a bright lake of misty blue, an Eevee, the boul- an Eevee? What. Dias had always thought Applejack was a Ralts like he was. He even peeked into her wavelength once to match and found it way too close to be coincidental. The Eevee simply smiled. Dias thought this wouldn’t do, he’d felt a little bit more than betrayed. Because Dias’ head was a bit too clear, he felt fascinated. Intrigue urged him forward without abandon, stumbling and tripping all over the pebbles. He shambled forward and as soon as he entered Applejack’s territory she noticed the slavering expression across his face.

Applejack had never noticed Dias’ face before. She always thought there was an Eevee behind those luscious locks. Instead two eyes larger than her own sat beneath the green overgrowth, each large enough to ignore wayward strands that dared to obscure its target. Applejack gulped.

“can I see your brain” cooed Dias.

“No,” barked Applejack and stomped her front paws onto the ground, sending a protecting square up from the ground. The magical glass seemed to amplify her warning growls.

“pls your brain is speshul” a trembling hand reached towards the glass. It isn’t very well known that Psychic types are drawn to points of intense psychic energy, much like a ghost type would be drawn to a mon of soul. Psychic types usually never notice ones over the normal interference, or never have the gall to admit someone has a reservoir of energy so enormous it dwarfs their own several times. Dias was not one of these Psychic types, and Dias’ mind was clear. They were in the mountaintops, with only the now skittish buzzing of their trainers’ heads. Even that was numbed by the headsmacking. All he could hear now was Applejack’s mental wailing. Applejack’s cranial juices aching to be freed, to be safely removed from their annoying bony prison.

“No,” whimpered the Eevee, paws slamming down on the ground again. Her lip was trembling between barks. “Nooooo,” she said and slammed the ground again, but this time a shield did not come up.

Dias’ eyes lit up a pale pink. Applejack did him the service of looking into them. Dias’ grin grew wider as the Eevee wobbled on her hind legs and whomped to the ground. Asleep and ready for incision.



*Totodile*
Ooo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 92% | Energy: 82%
Condition: Asleep (Severe)
_“FFFFF-ZZzzzzzzzzz”_
* Protect ~ Pro Teched ~ Poor Taked (Failed)
*

*Keldeo*
Ooo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 64% | Energy: 91%
Condition: +1 Accuracy
_“:>”_
* Hypnosis ~ Hype Noses ~ Hip Noises
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Protect: (13/100, needed 50 or lower to succeed, _SUCCESS_)

A3:
Protect: (84/100, needed 25 or lower to success, _FAILURE_)
Hypnosis: Accuracy (33/100, _HIT_)

Arena Boost: 
Applejack (57/100, NO BOOST)
Dias: (13/100, NO BOOST)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Applejack’s Health:
92%

Applejack’s Energy:
88 – 2 * 3 (Protect) = 82%

Dias’ Health:
64%

Dias’ Energy:
97 – 2 * 3 (Hypnosis) = 91%



*Notes:*
-While I let it work here, in future I will not let Protect be used thrice (or more) in succession. It would just lead to a potential conditional to stall out the whole round so one can command second. It’ll work as it normally does, with a 50% success rate on the second consecutive use, but a complete failure on the third from now on.
-I'm going by the new(ish) Sleep rulings in the D&E guide. Applejack is guaranteed to be asleep on the first action of the next round.
-Dias' Accuracy boost will fade at the end of the next round.
-Dias’ head injury may have been a bit too much for the poor fellow. That or Applejack does actually have supreme psychic powers.


-Keldeo up to command.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 25, 2015)

Okay, still a pretty good outcome. *Dream Eater* for health for as long as she's asleep, and then keep it up with *Hyper Voice* once she wakes up - try to drown her out if she tries a sound move, and sweep it if there are clones. *Calm Mind* if she Protects, Detects, or is otherwise unhittable.

*Dream Eater (health) / Hyper Voice / Calm Mind x3*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 25, 2015)

Use Snore while you're asleep. When you wake up, use Yawn, and then try for a Secret Power.

*Snore ~ Snore/Yawn ~ Snore/Yawn/Secret Power*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 25, 2015)

*Round Three*

*Totodile*
Ooo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 92% | Energy: 82%
Condition: Asleep (Severe)
_“FFFFF-ZZzzzzzzzzz”_
* Snore ~ Snore/Yawn ~ Snore/Yawn/Secret Power
*

*Keldeo*
Ooo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 64% | Energy: 91%
Condition: +1 Accuracy
_“:>”_
* Dream Eater (health) / Hyper Voice / Calm Mind x3
*​
Dias nuzzled the sleeping Eevee’s head with his horns. Each of the red spikes had an outline of faint purple, ones that grew and shrank with the Ralts’ hyperventilations. He pressed his foremost horn into the Eevee’s forehead, eliciting a half mumbled “just five more minutes, cattle prod.” The startling revelation into Applejack’s trained life did not deter the Ralts, as he bore the horn deeper into the fur, right until he touched skin. He had struck gold, and his whole body shivered in anticipation. Slowly, careful not to break what he had found, wary of those that would steal his prize, he pulled out the Eevee’s thoughts through his horn. He could barely contain his excitement, it showed on the ecstatic contortions his face was performing. His arms rocked forwards and backwards in the air, pulling imaginary pumps. His eyes may have been wide but they weren’t admiring the view, his dilated pupils were lost in the Eevee’s mind. Poring through thoughts and images, brief flashes of memory that surfaced for air in a sea of slumber.

He was treading through white noise, poking his conscious at lumps and folds in the otherwise placated mind. Some popped into thoughts, bubbles of static that bulged out of Applejack’s sedated stream and flickered into images of life. Dias jabbed at one, and it exploded in his face.

Was this a warzone? Did a Jolteon just shoot past, did a Jolteon just get shot? Is that an Espeon inside a tank? Why is there gunfire. Is that Applejack?

But before any of his questions could be answered he was jacked directly out of the Eevee’s head. His head shook, back in the real world, at the voluminous roar of the Eevee. It was as if her gut itself was committing death by honor, shoving noises of pure agony out in a lowest, most fiercesome growl possible. As the rest of Dias’ conscious returned to his form, he noticed that the sound was much more squeaky now, less internal, less gaping, much, much more present.

Applejack growled.

Dias stumbled backwards, falling onto some form of rear hidden underneath his dress. Applejack yipped reproachfully, what kind of battler delves into the past of their opponent? It took her years to bury the memories of being…Cider. And now they were all back. It was no more mister nice Eevee. But before she could unleash her fury, she unleashed a yawn. Her growl mellowed and her mouth became an oval. A cloud painted a lazy yellow chugged out of her mouth and arced its way up and down the length of the battlefield. Dias screeched in reply, trying to formulate his own battle roar. The Eevee’s mind had influenced him much, and as much as his blood was boiling he was debating curling into the most fetal of positions and bawling afterwards. Those images could never be unseen. The thrill of battle coursed through him, but the tolls of it still haunted his jumbled mind. He had gone into the warzone in Applejack’s head, and he didn’t come back the same. Dias’ screeching fell into silence as the cloud fell upon Dias, melting past him and sinking into the ground. As loud as he had cried, he could not stifle a yawn. Everything he saw seemed just that bit more muddy, maybe because when he looked down he still saw tracks of feet trailing blood so thick it lathered the ground.



*Totodile*
Ooo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 59% | Energy: 76%
Condition: _“Some things are on a need to know basis.”_
* Snore ~ Snore ~ Yawn
*

*Keldeo*
Ooo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 58% | Energy: 86%
Condition: Drowsy
_“everything dies, everything is dead, everything will die.”_
* Dream Eater ~ Dream Eater ~ Hyper Voice
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Snore: Effect Chance (35/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Applejack Waking Up: (19/100, needed 85 or higher, STILL ASLEEP)
Snore: Effect Chance (53/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Applejack Waking Up: (94/100, needed 70 or higher, _AWAKE_)

Arena Boost: 
Applejack (87/100, NO BOOST)
Dias: (18/100, NO BOOST)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Applejack’s Health:
92 – 12 (Dream Eater) – 12 (Dream Eater) – 9 (Hyper Voice) = 59%

Applejack’s Energy:
82 – 2 (Snore) – 2 (Snore) – 4 (Yawn) = 76%

Dias’ Health:
64 – 9 (Snore) + 6 (Dream Eater) – 9 (Snore) + 6 (Dream Eater) = 58%

Dias’ Energy:
91 – 5 (Dream Eater) – 5 (Dream Eater) – 5 (Hyper Voice) = 86%




*Notes:*
-I treated Hyper Voice being used to negate sound moves similar to how Soundproof works. You’re essentially stopping all sound from entering your ears. And even though Yawn was written as a cloudy particle, just seeing someone Yawn is well enough to causing one. Sound isn’t a necessity.
-And so Dias will fall asleep at the end of next round’s first action.
-Cider has some war scars.

-Totodile up to command.


----------



## Totodile (Sep 26, 2015)

Use Secret Power first. Then, use Work Up for as long as he's asleep. If you're Taunted, or if he wakes up, just go with Secret Power, or Body Slam if you can't use Secret Power for some reason.

*Secret Power ~ Work Up/Secret Power/Body Slam x2*


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 26, 2015)

Start with *Future Sight*, then *Snore* while you're asleep and *Draining Kiss* if you wake up.

*Future Sight ~ Snore ~ Snore / Draining Kiss*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 27, 2015)

*Round Four*

*Totodile*
Ooo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 59% | Energy: 76%
Condition: _“Some things are on a need to know basis.”_
* Secret Power ~ Work Up/Secret Power/Body Slam x2
*

*Keldeo*
Ooo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 58% | Energy: 86%
Condition: Drowsy
_“everything dies, everything is dead, everything will die.”_
* Future Sight ~ Snore ~ Snore / Draining Kiss
*​
Dias tried to get the terrifying images of war out of his head any way he could. He rolled about on the ground muttering incantations, spun his legs about attempting to project psychic energy through his feet and even tried strangling himself with his dress when it got too bad. Applejack noted what the creep was doing, and per context she decided that he needed the most was a good smack on the head. Applejack, formerly Sergeant Cider, thrust her head forward and fired a brilliant beam of onyx at Dias. The beam seemed to harden as it traveled, growing facets like scales and turning shades of bright grey in the sheer sunlight. It smashed into Dias and shattered, the beam feeling much more like a train than it should be. Applejack smirked and puffed up his chest.

But it was the sudden shock that gave Dias the outlet he needed. He doesn’t want it now, so he’ll send it into the future! That way his future self would have to deal with it, and then he can send it into the future! That way he’ll never resolve his issues! He framed his hands around his face and thrust them outwards in the shape of a square. The tip of his frontal horn glew a pale purple and a spark shot out and into the makeshift square. The jolt seemed to pour into the area bordered by Dias’ hands, disappearing instead of coming out the other side. Dias’ forehead creased and his eyes squeezed shut, he was putting in all the effort he could. So much, that he wobbled near the end, and the stream died out. The momentary lapse in concentration allowed the great emptiness now filling his head to be noticed, and the heaviness of loss it brought lulled him to sleep.

Applejack immediately kicked into fitness training, her legs flying this way and that and her hands in the opposite direction. Her muscles stretched and pulled and worked to their limits, limbering her up. She landed on the ground with a plop, brimming with energy. A soothing wind flew through her fur, letting her mane flow with pride.

The minute vibrations sent through the earth rumbled under Dias, somehow causing the petite creature to unleash thunderous roars of his own. Each bellow made the mountain shudder, the climbing trees creaked, trying to hold on for dear life, the lakewater bounced in unsettling waves.

Dias remained asleep, but Applejack’s brow furrowed and his ears twitched, their furred edges curling in somewhat. She let out a mewling howl, long and unwelcoming. Somewhere in his mind, Dias’ thoughts were returning, pouring through the memory of the square he made.



*Totodile*
Ooo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 34% | Energy: 68%
Condition: +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack
_“OORAH”_
* Secret Power ~ Work Up ~ Work Up
*

*Keldeo*
Ooo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 46% | Energy: 74%
Condition: Asleep (Severe)
_“bye bye bad dreams”_
* Future Sight ~ Snore ~ Snore
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Secret Power: Effect Chance (93/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Dias Waking Up: (14/100, needed 95 or higher, STILL ASLEEP)

Arena Boost: 
Applejack (67/100, NO BOOST)
Dias: (50/100, NO BOOST)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Applejack’s Health:
59 – 5 (Snore) – 5 (Snore) – 15 (Future Sight) = 34%

Applejack’s Energy:
76 – 4 (Secret Power) – 2 (Work Up) – 2 (Work Up) = 68%

Dias’ Health:
58 – 12 (Secret Power) = 46%

Dias’ Energy:
86 – 6 (Future Sight) – 3 (Snore) – 3 (Snore) = 74%



*Notes:*
-Action Two was a guaranteed round of sleep for Dias.
-I just noticed I messed up the necessary roll needed for escaping sleep last round, there should’ve been a 5% decrease per action as well (resulting in an overall 10% decrease.) Fortunately, Applejack rolled a 94 anyway, guaranteeing that she would’ve woken up.

-*Keldeo *to command.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 27, 2015)

Okay, I guess we're just going to keep *Snoring* while you're asleep. Wait until her move's fully over before starting to act, if you can tell, just in case they try something and you wake up. Once you wake up, spam *Protect* so we can survive next round, but if you wake up right after her action, send up another *Future Sight*.

*Snore / Protect / Future Sight x3*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't worry, Applejack. I have an idea. Use Toxic first, so that both of you will be poisoned. Then use Facade twice. If Toxic misses, use Focus Energy and then Headbutt. If she's awake and successfully uses Protect, use Focus Energy or Work Up.

*Toxic ~ Facade/Focus Energy ~ Facade/Headbutt/Work Up*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 29, 2015)

*Round Five*

*Totodile*
Ooo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 34% | Energy: 68%
Condition: +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack
_“OORAH”_
* Toxic ~ Facade/Focus Energy ~ Facade/Headbutt/Work Up
*

*Keldeo*
Ooo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 46% | Energy: 74%
Condition: Asleep (Severe)
_“bye bye bad dreams”_
* Snore / Protect / Future Sight x3
*​
Sergeant Cider von Applejack was dismayed. Here she was dueling her sparring partner in what she hoped would be a deathmatch, and they were already dead. Or asleep. One of those two, but the second one was more offensive. Back in the corps, she’d been taught a very effective way to check if someone was dead or asleep. Make them wish they were dead. She’d start poetically, of course, and hack up all of her discontent into malcontents. A heaving sniff later and sticking along the roof of her mouth, as well as most of the rest of her mouth, was a foul purple liquid. She raised her head, breathed in the mountain air, and coughed a trebuchet of foul nasal goo right at Dias. The artillery barrage landed right on target, with the slap of wet meat on concrete, and spread all over the Ralts’ well-kept head of hair. Veins of semisolid purple penetrated the thick emerald shield surrounding his head and seeped into the pores across his face. He cringed in his sleep, bellowing out a sound so terribly offensive he had to be awake.

Applejack stood smiling, then coughed up blood like she’d just been shot. Her smile still in place, she flicked her eyes down to notice a pool of red and dark purple mingling at her feet. She felt a lot fainter, with the toxins running through her own body. But she’d spent several years building up an immunity to a certain powder, and hoped that would somehow help her here. It did not. Her lips fell to a sigh, and she half-closed her eyes in preparation. Here goes nothing.

Her sigh broke into a frown, which opened into a snarl, which roared into a warcry. She charged forward, scarf barely keeping up with her flying feet. Head rammed into head, and Dias was sent flying. His ragdoll body was about to shoot through the air, but Applejack thrust out an arm before her and grabbed him by the neck before he could. The shock crashing through Dias’ spine jerked him awake. Applejack tightened her paws around the delinquent, and slammed him into the ground. Dias mewled for mercy, but the deed was done, Applejack had dropped all pretenses. With every claw, punch, kick and bite she drilled his failure into him. He was an embarrassment to the core- crunch. A reject among rejected breeds- smash. Not even quadrupedal in the slightest- SLAM.

Dias, having never experienced such physical abuse before- as well as never experienced much abuse because most people stayed well away from the area defined by their restraining orders on him- used the only outlet he could. Amidst the smashing and biting he managed to roll onto his side, squealing in pain as the onslaught migrated to his hitherto untouched back. Claw hit flesh, and he rocked on the spot, but he barely managed to throw up his arms in a vague square and flush the pain into the future. His operation executed, he quickly raised a leg and pushed off further, rolling away from the beast. Applejack’s world was too red to note anything but the fleeing of her prey, and vulpine instincts boiled in her blood. She did not notice that Dias’ form had been slightly elevated, now carried by a soft green bubble of light. Charging straight into the shield proved to be unsuccessful in capturing her prey, and as she sat dazed in front of the panting Ralts, the jumbled thoughts in her head smoothed over slightly. While before they were all raging, a throbbing and pulsing storm in her head painted in blood, now they had lulled and the rage had returned to the seabed. Her paw rubbed the back of her head, making sure they stayed there and making sure the thumping pain they racked against her head stopped. She looked almost apologetically at the Ralts as she did so. The Eeevee ran back to her original position, a sign of a truce, and began kicking and punching the air in preparation. She wore a smile on her face regardless, as if welcoming the challenge.



*Totodile*
Ooo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 27% | Energy: 55%
Condition: +3 Attack, +3 Special Attack, Toxipoisoned (2% damage over this round, 3% next round), Future Sight will hit in 1 action.
_“hoo-ra…h”_
* Toxic ~ Facade ~ Work Up
*

*Keldeo*
Ooo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 19% | Energy: 63%
Condition: Toxipoisoned (2% damage over this round, 3% next round)
_“ooooooow i liked the bad dreams better”_
* Snore ~ Future Sight ~ Protect
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Toxic: Accuracy (71/100, HIT)
Dias Waking Up: (37/100, needed 90 or higher, STILL ASLEEP)

A2:
Dias Waking Up: (74/100, needed 70 or higher, _AWAKE_)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Applejack’s Health:
34 – 5 (Snore) – 2 (Toxipoison) = 27%

Applejack’s Energy:
68 – 4 (Toxic) – 7 (Facade) – 2 (Work Up) = 55%

Dias’ Health:
46 – 25 (Facade) - 2 (Toxiposion) = 19%

Dias’ Energy:
74 – 3 (Snore) – 6 (Future Sight) – 2 (Protect) = 63%



*Notes:*
-jesus fucking christ 25% damage
-Dias couldn’t tell if Applejack had begun to move, or finished, so when he woke up he Future Sighted. I’ve also mentioned when Future Sight will hit in Applejack’s status, and it will hit at the end of the action.
-This seems a prime time to inform you both that I will not let Telekinesis make all contact moves outright fail. Depending on the movements required to execute the move, I will increase the energy cost or deduct damage, but not a straight-up fail.
-I’m pretty sure Protect’s reduced success rate carries between rounds, but correct me if I’m wrong. It is not reset.

-*Totodile *to command.


----------



## Totodile (Sep 29, 2015)

We're getting there! Use Facade until he drops.

*Facade x3*


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 30, 2015)

Start with a *Shadow Sneak + Facade* combo: sneak up on her with the speed and priority of Shadow Sneak and then let loose with the force of a Facade. That should deal enough damage in conjunction with Future Sight to KO her, so both of you will get the extra experience point from this round. However, if that wouldn't work for whatever reason, go with *Shadow Sneak + Double-Edge* instead, with the same general idea, and if _that_ wouldn't work, idk just *Shadow Sneak + Headbutt*.

If you're still conscious on the second action, I guess you can go for a *Draining Kiss*.

*Shadow Sneak + (Facade/Double-Edge/Headbutt) ~ Draining Kiss*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 30, 2015)

*Round Six*

*Totodile*
Ooo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 27% | Energy: 55%
Condition: +3 Attack, +3 Special Attack, Toxipoisoned (2% damage over this round, 3% next round), Future Sight will hit in 1 action.
_“hoo-ra…h”_
* Facade x3
*

*Keldeo*
Ooo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 19% | Energy: 63%
Condition: Toxipoisoned (2% damage over this round, 3% next round)
_“ooooooow i liked the bad dreams better”_
* Shadow Sneak + (Facade/Double-Edge/Headbutt) ~ Draining Kiss
*​
Nastiness swarmed in Dias' head, plucking his thoughts out of their cradles and tossing them about. His innards reeked of death, boiling and splitting and crusting over. He could feel his body turn to mush. Nostrils flaring, then closing as slowly as possible, the Ralts' own vain attempt at delaying his fate. It gave him some superficial solace, but that was it. Death waited at everyone's door, rapping its bony knuckles. Dias felt the three knocks in his chest, and gulped.

Maybe death needed to take deliveries. Dias screamed in pain as the poison shook his body, and leapt upwards, splaying himself against the blue sky. Applejack's ears perked up, and soon she did too. The Eevee kicked up dust with her hind legs and forced herself forward. She wore the face of the ever-fighting soldier, placated and normal and hiding a world of pain.

Dias shot into the ground, sinking into his own shadow. The thin black strands that made up his feeble shadow were pulled outwards and wobbled into a vague circular shape. Dias hid inside the darkest dimension, not daring to open his eyes. He heard the noises of the abyss around him, forming and consuming itself, exhaling madness into the cold wind. A thousand whirling voices, death's previous customers, howled by, leaving their bitter reviews.

Dias' eyes snapped open, and he saw the end of everything. Any other mon would have seen blackness, with bulbs of white light poking out of the infinite sea. But Ralts were psychic types, and psychic types could hear every scream. Around every far away bulb of light circled little fireflies of life. It would have been unbearable for anyone to hear the absolute silence of unlife, as each flame was blotted out one by one. Dias heard them all die at once.

Applejack arced through the air, ready to pounce on the shadow where Dias had disappeared. The Ralts burst from the prison of night, eyes wide open and shrieking obscenities in the tongues of far off races yet unborn, a thousand at a time. He fell upon the Eevee and they tumbled across the clearing locked in combat. His arms flew at Applejack with a force all their own, and she parried every blow. The frail white of his palms bruised darker and darker shades of purple every time he struck, and even Applejack's own bones were rattling at the relentless assault. She roared into his face, but he could not hear her over the sound of nothing filling his mind.

Applejack dared to look into his eyes, and there she saw more than just the starstruck expression of a soldier in his first battle, more than just the reflection of her own tattered face, she saw the end of everything looking back at her. Her growl curdled, growing guttural. The sound erupted from her stomach, and she slashed and pulled at the Ralt's skin. Teeth sunk deep into flesh, pulling it apart. Dias did not regard being reduced to a skeleton as alarming, nothing mattered. He grabbed the Eevee's ears and tugged them sharply, drawing blood at the base, he thrust his hands into her soft torso and pulled out clumps of fur and skin. He spat in her eyes, but she held them open, glistening with gruel. He bit her limbs as they came in to claw off his own. He had to keep going, to find an answer buried in all of the nothing. It wasn't an answer he was looking for in Applejack's freshly opened wounds, but one he had to force her into pulling out of him. There was a reason psychics were not meant to speak to ghosts. But Dias had spoken to them all. In what little time he spent inside the void, he had spent an eternity in lifetimes, feeling every living thing in existence face death in unison in a blink. The answer he wanted was silence.

Applejack knew she had won, and she slapped the last bit of breath from Dias. It came as suddenly as it went. One moment the fight was raging, and another moment a claw shut Dias' eyes. Applejack blinked. Far off in the distance a force beyond compare rippled the air. It coursed through the solid rock of the mountain and ripped through the idea of it, leaving the physicality intact. The last bullet of Dias' sane mind held inside it peaceful release. Torment clouded Applejack's eyes, and she ran towards the speeding disturbance. It looked as if the world was just an image on the surface of a lake, and something was dripping onto it, spreading across just this one place suspended in the air.

Applejack bit the bullet, letting it shatter her mind.



*Totodile*
Xoo

Applejack
Eevee (F) [Adaptability] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 0% | Energy: 48%
Condition: KOed
_“sweet release”_
* Facade
*

*Keldeo*
Xoo

Dias, Disciple of Myrreth
Ralts (M) [Synchronize] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 0% | Energy: 48%
Condition: KOed
_“…”_
* Shadow Sneak + Facade
*​



Spoiler: Calculations:



Applejack’s Health:
27 – 14 (Shadow Sneak + Facade) – 15 (Future Sight) = end me

Applejack’s Energy:
55 – 7 (Facade) = 48%

Dias’ Health:
19 – 26 (Facade) = doomed

Dias’ Energy:
63 – 15 (Shadow Sneak + Facade) = 48%



*Notes:*
-Shadow Sneak entails enshrouding oneself in darkness and attacking, unearthing oneself from that darkness comes in line with removing the façade that entails using Façade. Execution-wise, shrouding oneself in darkness and then jumping out to reveal themselves works just fine, and Façade doesn’t require particular mental effort, in fact it would involve releasing oneself from one’s thoughts.

-Future Sight, being an end of action effect, smashed into Applejack, predicting her misfortune.

-I believe that Keldeo would send out her mon, Totodile would then sendout and command, and Keldeo would command sounds about right. Though if you’re both up for it you can PM me your sendouts again?

-the darkness is in every battle


----------



## Totodile (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd be fine with PMing sendouts again.

Though I wonder why Shadow Sneak + Facade didn't pick up on the ghost type, which AJ would've been immune to. But who knows.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 30, 2015)

Totodile said:


> I'd be fine with PMing sendouts again.
> 
> Though I wonder why Shadow Sneak + Facade didn't pick up on the ghost type, which AJ would've been immune to. But who knows.


It was explicitly used just for the priority setup, and why I mentioned that whole thing about them being thematically appropriate.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 30, 2015)

Your votes are in, here are this year's potential winners and/or losers!



Spoiler: Totodile's Slightly Wary at the Blood Backpacker:



 *Jaws* the female Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Lucky Egg





Spoiler: Keldeo's Inquisitive of the Soft Pink Material Around the Red Fluids Hiker:



 *Viola, Disciple of Lirrin* the female Happiny <Serene Grace> @ Oval Stone



-Apologies on mixing up the command order in the last ref, it's actually Keldeo up to bat first.
-If I didn't fully fuck up it doesn't count, right?
-woo


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 30, 2015)

You're slow but she's slower, so let's just go all-out this first round. Spam one-action *Solar Beams*, but if it's sandstorming or she has a substitute or double team clones up, if Trapinch is even fast enough to make clones, switch to *Hyper Voice*. If she's unhittable or Biding, go with Light Screen on the first action, Double Team for as many clones as you can on the second, and Reflect on the third, and if you hit her twice with Solar Beam by the last action put up a Reflect rather than attack again, no matter what other circumstances there are.

*Solar Beam (one action) / Hyper Voice / Light Screen ~ Solar Beam (one action) / Hyper Voice / Double Team (max clones) ~ Solar Beam (one action) / Hyper Voice / Reflect*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 30, 2015)

We will have to bring her down to your level, Jaws. Bulldoze twice, and then use Earth Power.

*Bulldoze x2 ~ Earth Power*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Oct 2, 2015)

Keldeo lets a yawn escape presses a Pokeball to the ground. Opting not to throw the device into the bloody modern artpiece of Dias' and Applejack's aftermath, instead letting the ground sink the button into the ball. The halves pop open and Viola stumbles out. She hops about on her feet before her sense of balance sets in, and waves thankfully to Keldeo. She nods in return, then brings her gaze to her opponent far across the battlefield. The empty Pokeball by Totodile's side implies something, surely. But her battler is nowhere to be seen. Nonetheless Totodile stands firm, arms crossed and smirk at the ready.


*Round Seven*

*Totodile*
XOo

Jawss
Trapinch (F) [Hyper Cutter] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _“da na…DA NA…DAAA NAAAAA DA NA DA NA DA NA-”_
* Bulldoze ~ Bulldoze ~ Earth Power
*

*Keldeo*
XOo

Viola, Disciple of Lirrin
Happiny (F) [Serene Grace] @ Oval Stone
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _“where’d my egg go”_
* Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam ~ Reflect *​
Viola's hands clasp her very stoney, very oval egg, shifting her weight from one foot to another. Quiet hums escape her frozen face. Across the ground the wind gathers strands of brown fur and green hair sprinkling the fresh bits of skin. Everywhere the wind goes a bulge follows beneath, a small circular dome chasing whatever noise it can find in its prison. Viola begins to rock her head forwards and backwards. The dome flattens into the ground, the earth it was made of settling like water that was until recently, being disturbed. The wind died.

Viola gulps down the remnants of the gale, remembering that breathing is something one should do in order to survive. Yes, that's good. Breathing is quite helpful, she's feeling better already. Why, she can even see the lake's far bank. A wiggle of her legs betrays her cheer at a sudden growth spurt.

Jaws bursts out of the ground, the dome beneath Viola splitting open and revealing another dome of similar size. The dome opens along the middle, displaying not many rows of sharp teeth, only one row, actually. Viola tumbles backwards, her tiny palms slapping the wet earth. Sat in front of an enormous orange with teeth, her mouth opens in time with her eyes closing. Gaping in the shape of a D dropped on its back, the Happiny screeches out a beam of heat. Gushing out as much as her little heart can, as fast as it can. She can feel it beating against the hard stone on her chest, smacking into it every time another ounce of energy is thrusted out. Her whole mouth lays host to the blast, as if the sunlight was going through a very fearful mold. The receiving end is quite fearful as well, as Jaws, having her titular feature open for maximum scare factor, is now forced backwards by the blast. Shooting through the air at a low enough angle that's high enough to elevate her, all while gargling sunlight.

The beams relent, and Jaws' head slams into the ground. Her body follows after, smacking once into the dirt and then rising slowly like a returning lever due to the massivity of her head pulling it back up. This unfortunate position leaves Jaws with little else to do other than shake and jiggle about. She rolls onto the side of her face, winking her third eyelid over before her delicate irises are scarred by the ground. Her legs now facing the side, she hefts them forward, squeezing her muscles until the curve of her legs are now straight lines, trying to pull free of her body. The tipping is just enough, and she smacks into the ground with foursome force, sending out ripples across the earth. Her legs trot one by one until she's taken a u-turn and come face to face with the Happiny. Just as the waves reach her feet and quickly compact and expand the ground beneath. Viola's bottom sinks lower into the cracking earth, before the dirt packs around them, the force disregarding the medium it is pushing through and attempting to expand her leg muscles. A sharp pain runs up both her legs, and spreads outwards in veins, as if her two squishy feet are trying to split into four.

Jaws isn't done, however, and a stomp of her forelegs, followed by a stomp of her hindlegs causes the dirt clumped across Viola's bottom to explode. The violent tension erupting outwards and showering the Happiny in stones. Grains of the underground slather themselves across Viola's back, leaving powdery brown trails up to her bundle of hair. She flings her hands up, attempting to shield herself from the projectile rocks now bonking her on the head, attempting to call powers within and form a blazing blue shield to convert itself into a verb and protect her. Assured that her protection is total, she turns her head up, and a stone pokes her in the eye.


*Totodile*
XOo

Jawss
Trapinch (F) [Hyper Cutter] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 64% | Energy: 90%
Condition: _“Trapinch always stone the village idiot”_
* Bulldoze ~ Bulldoze ~ Earth Power
*

*Keldeo*
XOo

Viola, Disciple of Lirrin
Happiny (F) [Serene Grace] @ Oval Stone
Health: 75% | Energy: 80%
Condition: -2 Speed
_“I’m not an idiot (;O;)”_
* Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam ~ wat ow rocks*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A3:
Earth Power: Effect Chance (33/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Jaws’ Health:
100 – 18 * 2 (Solar Beam) = 64%

Jaws’ Energy:
100 – 3 (Bulldoze) – 3 (Bulldoze) – 4 (Earth Power) = 90%

Viola’s Health:
100 – 7 (Bulldoze) – 7 (Bulldoze) – 11 (Earth Power) = 75%

Viola’s Energy:
100 – 10 * 2 (Solar Beam) = 80%



*Notes:*
-Viola (15) outspeeds  Jaws (10).
-Happiny doesn’t learn Reflect for some odd reason, even though it gets the twin in Light Screen.
-Jaws’ name may be rad now, but what will you do when she evolves :C

-*Totodile* is actually the one controlling the shark, and why a shark wants revenge!


----------



## Totodile (Oct 2, 2015)

TruetoCheese said:


> -Jaws’ name may be rad now, but what will you do when she evolves :C


Clearly she will be fitted with saber teeth. It's the only logical course of action :)

Let's see. Trapinch aren't known for subtlety, so let's continue on with the damage.

*Bulldoze ~ Earthquake x2*


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 2, 2015)

...whoops!

Let's make a small substitute to take Jaws's first two attacks this round. After that, Solar Beam again, and end by Countering her Earthquake. 

*Substitute (10) ~ Solar Beam (one action) ~ Counter*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Oct 5, 2015)

*Round Eight*
*Totodile*
XOo

Jawss
Trapinch (F) [Hyper Cutter] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 64% | Energy: 90%
Condition: _“Trapinch always stone the village idiot”_
* Bulldoze ~ Bulldoze ~ Earth Power
*

*Keldeo*
XOo

Viola, Disciple of Lirrin
Happiny (F) [Serene Grace] @ Oval Stone
Health: 75% | Energy: 80%
Condition: -2 Speed
_“I’m not an idiot (;O;)”_
* Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam ~ wat ow rocks*​
Jaws, now completely upright, at least physically- her mind still wanders about and uses punctuation to draw out sente: OH A BUTTERFLY. Her foreleg dashes out, wiggling with urgency in an attempt to grab the nearby butterfly. Unfortunately for her, the rest of her legs can’t keep up with the added weight. Compounded by the instability added by her flicking her leg to and fro like a maddened Cheeto, she has nothing to do but slam her head down into the ground.

Viola, expecting this to occur because her trainer was ordering second, had already made a vaguely Happiny shaped chair out of nearby bits of pink. She didn’t know what this pink stuff was, but sometimes it squished and sloshed and red liquid came out. The affair was mortared together with some leftover howling sand, and thus the queen sat upon her throne. The vibrations rode underneath, not as so much crumbling the entire bottom half into a heap of sand, but activating the sand trapped between the flesh. The rumblings of mother earth called to the displaced, woeful particles, causing them to break free and try to chase her down, leading to an almost total collapse of function.

Thumps begin to echo across the ground, like ripples on a brown sea. It’s only the indication of movement, as the earth stays defiantly still through all of the vibrating commotion. Little pockets of earth here jumping for joy, other grains of sand and grit hopping like jumping beans. The ripples strike the face of the mountain, causing it to shake and ring like a gong, before the waves bounce back for some odd reason. Jaws’ legs, dug into the ground, struggling to turn around, give Viola some hints towards the cause. The waves coalesce back towards the Happiny, meeting another coming front just below her chair. The waves crash into each other, splitting the earth open beneath her and gobbling up chair like a pair of jaws. The Trapinch opens her mouth wide in a smile.

It is then duly filled with sunlight, Viola noting that the mouth is dark and darkness is bad so here, sun. Jaws doesn’t quite like photosynthesizing, nor does she know what that is, and her jaws agree in turn, so her endeavors to capture the sun are cut short with the snapping shut of her maw. The sunbeams still spit onto the front of her head, but they do little but blind her now. Her forelegs hammer against the ground, unearthing the slumbering ripples. This time they make no fuss of it and open and close right underneath the Happiny’s happiny hiney, grabbing her like a claw then spitting her out in a shower of rock.

Viola, pelted by pebbles, was waiting for this opportunity to come. Even though the reddish, pants-like growth around her legs is now scarred with more reddish, not pants-like skid marks, they kick into action. The Happiny shoots her leg up as far as it can go, which is not very far and looks like half of a step. But the effect is immediate, she steps into the air like a kung fu master. Her other foot follows, and then another step is taken, and so on. In her mind she is not simply kick-climbing through the air, but pushing the air away from her so that the solidness of her mind can fill it up, allowing her to climb even the most inexistent of mountains. Her foot doesn’t even feel Jaws’ jaws beneath it, long having arrived at her position and now half-stepping her foe up into the air. Because routine demands it, she calls out the loudest HIYAH a Happiny could muster, and smacks her foot down on the Trapinch’s head. Jaws freezes at the blow, a simple moment in time to collect her thoughts and wonder what the actual fuck just happened and why is this even working. Then she shoots down like a meteor, ripping past all the air that Viola shoved aside, hearing it all funnel back into place. The world comes up behind her and slams into her back, sending ripples firing across her shell like water would engulf a victim. The waves circle her body, filling all the way to the top and meet at her underbelly. She feels the force of the earth choke out from that single point, trying to rip her in half. Her name-brand chips shaped legs flail, the only way she can express her pain. Fearfully keeping her mouth shut in case the ripples shoot out or something and tear her open. Just like the quakes she caused before, the shaking inside her stops, and the force that tried to rip a new mouth across her stomach now tries to sew it back together, ignorant of the lack of an actual opening. Jaws’ relieved sigh welcomes the effort, though.


*Totodile*
XOo

Jawss
Trapinch (F) [Hyper Cutter] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 24% (Capped) | Energy: 77%
Condition: _“I was one with the erth, now I am one with the hert”_
* Bulldoze ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake
*

*Keldeo*
XOo

Viola, Disciple of Lirrin
Happiny (F) [Serene Grace] @ Oval Stone
Health: 53% | Energy: 53%
Condition: -2 Speed
_“I may be stupid, but you’ll always be dead!”_
* Substitute (10%) ~ Solar Beam ~ Counter*​


Spoiler: Rolls:



Nothing! Though the last Earthquake was nearly a crit, wouldn’t that have been something…





Spoiler: Calculations:



Jaws’ Health:
64 – 18 (Solar Beam) – 24 (Counter) = 24% (Capped)

Jaws’ Energy:
90 – 3 (Bulldoze) – 5 (Earthquake) – 5 (Earthquake) = 77%

Viola’s Health:
75 – 10 (Substithrone) – 12 (Earthquake) = 53%

Viola’s Seat of Power:
10 – 7 (Bulldoze) – 12 (Earthquake) = refurnished

Viola’s Energy:
80 – 5 (Substithrone) – 10 (Solar Beam) – 12 (Counter) = 53%



*Notes:*
-Sorry for the delay, busy with moving.
-This reffing was brought to you by me sitting in a chair.
-Saber teeth? Not, say, _shark_ teeth? Blasphemy!

-*Keldeo* goes and finds her Happiny a suitable baby chair.
Sacrilege!


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 5, 2015)

(the cap is 40% so Jaws should be at 24% health, I think? and Viola shouldn't have lost Speed from the Bulldoze since her Substitute took the hit)

I'm not really sure what to do, so let's keep going with one-action *Solar Beam* until she's down. If she isn't hittable, *Work Up*, and switch to *Hyper Voice* if she has a substitute or clones, if it's sandstorming, or if she's digging, or if you hit the real her with Solar Beam once already. If you've already started to charge Solar Beam and she makes one of those, though, don't try to switch moves.

*Solar Beam (one action) / Work Up / Hyper Voice x3*


----------



## Totodile (Oct 5, 2015)

You will die Jaws :( At least you'll get to evolve after this. Do your best anyway!

*Superpower x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Oct 5, 2015)

*Totodile*
XOo

Jawss
Trapinch (F) [Hyper Cutter] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 24% (Capped) | Energy: 77%
Condition: _“I was one with the erth, now I am one with the hert”_
* Bulldoze ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake
*

*Keldeo*
XOo

Viola, Disciple of Lirrin
Happiny (F) [Serene Grace] @ Oval Stone
Health: 53% | Energy: 53%
Condition: -2 Speed
_“I may be stupid, but you’ll always be dead!”_
* Substitute (10%) ~ Solar Beam ~ Counter*​

It was an old town, filled with more memories than streets. But each memory still wore more dust than anyone would mind finding. It was a town of ghosts. But like any town, it still ran. There was always the old grey faced bastard. Son of some oil tycoon and a driller’s wife. A life like that would turn anyone to stone. But he was a gentle giant, always treating the locals right. The locals were what he called tourists, no one else would dare step foot in this town, barring the sheriff and his deputy. The offroad journeyman, the tourists, they always came in spades. They always stayed at the stony man’s inn, and they always payed him late. Nothing to the towering figure, he didn’t let it get to him. He watched as they played life by, sitting by his goldfish in a bowl.

Sometimes the sheriff walked in. Pale orange fella from off east somewhere, and south some more. The town wouldn’t accept a lady sheriff, but when she came in all those years ago they couldn’t tell her teeth from woman or man. She stayed, because they couldn’t tell it to her teeth. All her rounds brought her back here, all her deputy’s rounds brought her nowhere. Sheriff “Jaws” ran a tight ship, almost as tight as her deputy’s pants, some said. No one said that, since the town was deserted, but Jaws thought they would’ve. Sheriff Jaws ran a tight ship for everyone but herself.

One of the local’s kids came running by, so gnarled in the roots of this town that they couldn’t help but be locals. Bein’ local meant speaking like one. He pointed down the alley, saying he’d heard a shot ring out. There were only two guns in this ghost town, one apiece for the sheriff and her handmaid deputy. Jaws shoved off the stool, pulled her arms down from the counter, and hobbled to the door. She nodded at the kid, and he ran out and pointed down the street like a good local boy. She patted him on the shoulder, because she couldn’t reach his head, and started walking her way down.

That’s when the shot rang out. Clear and crystal, like the only other gun Jaws had ever heard. Given to her by her daddy, the deputy had said. Hand crafted by the son of a gunman. Every bullet was solid gold, and she’d never fired anything worth less. Deputy Viola stepped out of the shadow of the alley with her golden gun. Smoke crawled out the barrel, almost like it was saluting her. Jaws sneered, her hat was too big for her, she said. Deputy Viola cocked her head to the side, like she could care. Jaws turned her head to the side, letting the wound open to the sunlight above. Her eyes scanned the empty street. Nothing but the sound of footprints. Damn locals.

Jaws grabbed the dirt and kicked it at Viola. The daddy’s girl blinked once, then thrice, and her hands flew to her face. Jaws soon followed. She jumped onto the deputy, wrapping her stubby legs around the Deputy’s tiny body, tightening until they fell over. All the while slamming her hands into the Deputy’s face. She screeched between the blows, asking why the Sheriff wouldn’t gun her down. Jaws almost stopped for a moment, wondering why she asked that, but the red took over. Someone who shoots from behind doesn’t deserve a bullet.

“How about the front?” were the last words Jaws ever heard. The last sound, of course, was the loud bang of the gun made by the son. Viola held the gold in her hands, shimmering like liquid in the day’s heat. The deed was done. She was the daughter of the son, maker of the gun, no better sharpshooter could compare.


*Totodile*
XXo

Jawss
Trapinch (F) [Hyper Cutter] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 0% | Energy: 70%
Condition: KOed!
_“There will be another, witch”_
* Overpower ~ can’t do nothin’
*

*Keldeo*
XOo

Viola, Disciple of Lirrin
Happiny (F) [Serene Grace] @ Oval Stone
Health: 35% | Energy: 33%
Condition: -2 Speed, +1 Accuracy
_“pardner”_
* Sunbeams of ~ Cold Gold*​


Spoiler: Rolls:



Viola’s Arena Boost: (1/100, _SUCCESS_), Stat (7/7, Accuracy)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Jaws’ Health:
24 – 18 (Shot to the back) – 11 (Shot to the front) = par for the course.

Jaws’ Energy:
77 – 7 (Superpower) = 70%

Viola’s Health:
53 – 18 (Superpower) = 35%

Viola’s Energy:
53 – 10 (Double) – 4 (Tap) = 39%



*Notes:*
-darn tootin’

-*Totodile* calls forth her final contender, gives them their first commands, Keldeo winds down Viola afterwards. Let’s get shootin’


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 5, 2015)

(In case it affects sendouts, I think Viola should have used Hyper Voice on the second action because she'd already hit Jaws with one Solar Beam? It wouldn't impact anything but her energy, though, I think.)


----------



## TruetoCheese (Oct 5, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> (In case it affects sendouts, I think Viola should have used Hyper Voice on the second action because she'd already hit Jaws with one Solar Beam? It wouldn't impact anything but her energy, though, I think.)


Fixed. I am not changing the description >:C


----------



## Totodile (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's go, Poe! Start off with Power-Up Punch, and then use Drain Punch twice for health. If she is unhittable for any reason other than Substitute, go with Swords Dance instead and push your commands back an action.

*Power-Up Punch/Swords Dance ~ Drain Punch/Power-Up Punch/Swords Dance x2*


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 5, 2015)

Okay so apparently they have _both_ Iron Fist and a Muscle Band, which completely screwed up my old plan. It turns out that one Power-Up Punch and one Drain Punch is enough to KO us, unless we go for two *Drain Punches* of our own to just barely take us over the cap, making sure we survive this round. End with a *Last Resort* so we get at least some damage in.

*Drain Punch x2 ~ Last Resort*


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 6, 2017)

I closed the battle in the db.  I gave Applejack and Dias both a KO which I'm 95% sure is the right thing to do there?  (And Jaws and Viola got their exp too.)


----------

